# Does anyone know?



## Big Don (Aug 20, 2011)

Does anyone know the first movie/TV show/music video to feature the ridiculous Hold the pistol 90degrees off where you would, if you knew how to shoot thing?


----------



## elder999 (Aug 20, 2011)

1961, _One Eyed Jacks_, a rather odd western starring Marlon Brando.

In gangsta culture, 1993's _Menace to Society_.


----------



## Big Don (Aug 20, 2011)

elder999 said:


> 1961, _One Eyed Jacks_, a rather odd western starring Marlon Brando.
> 
> In gangsta culture, 1993's _Menace to Society_.


Wow that was fast. Thanks. I just hate it.


----------



## elder999 (Aug 20, 2011)

Big Don said:


> Wow that was fast. Thanks. I just hate it.



_One Eyed Jacks_ is one of my favorite movies, an existential western.....:lol:

_Menace II Society_ was the directorial debut of the Hughes brothers, who say they saw someone use the sideways grip in a robbery.

and just think, I lost on JEOPARDY! :lfao:


----------



## Big Don (Aug 20, 2011)

elder999 said:


> and just think, I lost on JEOPARDY! :lfao:






.


----------



## Big Don (Aug 20, 2011)

At least you made it ON. I failed the test. But, I will NEVER forget the correct question:
Charlie Brown's Lucy could tell you he was the second pope.

Friggin Linus.
The reason I know, there was a nun sitting in front of me and as we walked out I asked her.


----------

